# What is the best version of the GTX 1050 Ti?



## AntDeek (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey friends,

looking for some info on the best 75w version (minus 6 pin) of the GTX 1050ti. So far, I am looking at the EVGA SSC version. Seems like the best version of their "binning" process. Any thoughts or other cards to consider?

Paired with an i5 3470 @ 3.2 GHz
(Games will be played at 1080p, however daily use will be on a 4k monitor.) Also, I enjoy overclocking.

Thank you!


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2016)

They are all going to be about the same... what do YOU mean by "best"??? I see you talk about binning, so maybe overclocking? If so, they are all really going to top out the same. even if a certain type was 'best', it's still a crapshoot as to if it reaches the highest clocks. Don't worry about binning. Just the cooler for quiet.. which most any aftermarket are. Really, at this level of gpu, there are barely any differences.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 9, 2016)

Gotcha. Thanks man. Probably gonna buy the GTX 1050TI SSC from EVGA. and overclock it further


----------



## Toothless (Dec 9, 2016)

Not all cards are going  to overclock. Unless you buy a card thats already known to oc good you're going to be playing the silicon lotto.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 9, 2016)

All cards will overclock. They will also all overclock very close to the same clockspeed. You are playing the silicon lottery here period.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 9, 2016)

At this very same price point, you should step up in performance tier and purchase an AIB RX 480.
Currently, one with a custom cooler on sale going for $179:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131708&cm_re=rx_480-_-14-131-708-_-Product


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 9, 2016)

Same price point? At newegg there are two 1050ti's which cost more than the rx 480 on sale. there are almost 15 cheaper.

As far as more performance, depends on the title. Things have changed though since launch. 

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru.../73945-gtx-1060-vs-rx-480-updated-review.html

Depends on if he wants to spend $20-30 more as you can find full size aftermarket 1050ti for 140-150+.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 9, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Same price point? At newegg there are two 1050ti's which cost more than the rx 480 on sale. there are almost 15 cheaper.
> 
> As far as more performance, depends on the title. Things have changed though since launch.
> 
> ...



You are linking a comparison to the GTX 1060, not the 1050Ti?
The RX 480 4GB is in a higher performance tier than the GTX 1050Ti, as this card was released to compete with the RX 470.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 9, 2016)

Oy.. need coffee. It is faster... and costs a bit more.

Thank Ung.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 9, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Oy.. need coffee. It is faster... and costs a bit more.
> 
> Thank Ung.



OP is considering the EVGA SSC which on Newegg is currently a price difference of only $20, and so money well spent to upgrade to the RX 480.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 9, 2016)

If he wants AMD and to spend $20 more, absolutely!


----------



## Ungari (Dec 9, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> If he wants AMD and to spend $20 more, absolutely!



It should not be about wanting one manufacturer over another, it should be about purchasing the best performing video card within OP's budget.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2016)

Ungari said:


> OP is considering the EVGA SSC which on Newegg is currently a price difference of only $20, and so money well spent to upgrade to the RX 480.





EarthDog said:


> If he wants AMD and to spend $20 more, absolutely!



And if he wants a card with the 6pin power. He said in the OP that he's looking for a card without needing the extra power connector. I don't know why obviously but just pointing that out.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 9, 2016)

Ungari said:


> It should not be about wanting one manufacturer over another, it should be about purchasing the best performing video card within OP's budget.


I agree 100%... but I'm not doing the buying. Some people just don't want AMD and I understand. Some people just don't want NVIDIA, and I understand. Some only have a budget that can go so far...

So again, if he wants AMD and to spend $20 more, absolutely.



manofthem said:


> And if he wants a card with the 6pin power. He said in the OP that he's looking for a card without needing the extra power connector. I don't know why obviously but just pounting that out.


LOL well there is the stake in the heart of the AMD card...


----------



## Ungari (Dec 9, 2016)

manofthem said:


> And if he wants a card with the 6pin power. He said in the OP that he's looking for a card without needing the extra power connector. I don't know why obviously but just pounting that out.



Perhaps there is a misconception that an 8-Pin connector will draw more power?
OP, all the 8-Pin does is allow for more power to be drawn through it rather than increasing power through the PCI Express lane by including a sensor and a ground wire.
The TDP specs of the card will remain the same.
You will get nothing but benefit by having an 8-Pin connector, with no drawbacks whatsoever.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 10, 2016)

The system in question is a beast, however it is stuck with a proprietary PSU (320W 80PLUS), and has no 6 pin. I like the beastly performance that I read about the 1050Ti. It will work great with my 4k monitor, and play games at 1080p.

According to EVGA, their cards have tiers.

SC- Small overclock, not tested further.
SSC- Larger Overclock, and tested to be able to handle more of an OC. 
FTW- Highest overclock
FTW-DT- All the FTW features, but with base GPU clock. (lower quality silicon.)

They do not make a 1050Ti FTW, so the SSC would presumably be the best stock and overclocking.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> The system in question is a beast, however it is stuck with a proprietary PSU (320W 80PLUS), and has no 6 pin. I like the beastly performance that I read about the 1050Ti. It will work great with my 4k monitor, and play games at 1080p.
> 
> According to EVGA, their cards have tiers.
> 
> ...



You can use a 6-Pin to 8-Pin adapter until you get another PSU. In fact, you can use your 6-Pin straight into the connection without an adapter on such low powered cards. The extra pins are sensor and ground wires.
Don't let your PSU dictate what card you buy, it's the other way around as 400w 80 PLUS PSUs are rather inexpensive.



AntDeek said:


> I like the beastly performance that I read about the 1050Ti. It will work great with my 4k monitor, and play games at 1080p.



If you were looking at the GTX 1070, and I told you that for $20 more you could buy a GTX 1080, would you still buy a 1070?

That is the difference in performance tier between the 1050Ti and RX 480.
Just look at TPU's own analysis:







I don't know if this is just another case of _Team Green Syndrome_, or if you haven't looked at the comparison, but it's really an awesome deal.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 10, 2016)

Ungari said:


> You can use a 6-Pin to 8-Pin adapter until you get another PSU. In fact, you can use your 6-Pin straight into the connection without an adapter on such low powered cards. The extra pins are sensor and ground wires.
> Don't let your PSU dictate what card you buy, it's the other way around as 400w 80 PLUS PSUs are rather inexpensive.
> 
> 
> ...




I appreciate the write up man, really informative. However I stated above that I have no 6 pin.The only way to get 6 pin on this system would be SATA power > Molex > 6 Pin


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 10, 2016)

Also, just realized. My 4k display supports FreeSync not GSYNC. Would the slightly worse rx460 with freesync be better than the more powerful GTX 1050Ti?


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> I appreciate the write up man, really informative. However I stated above that I have no 6 pin.The only way to get 6 pin on this system would be SATA power > Molex > 6 Pin



Let me get this straight; you have no 6-Pin and no 8-Pin?


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 10, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Let me get this straight; you have no 6-Pin and no 8-Pin?


 Correct.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Correct.



So basically, you are confined to cards that only run off the PCI Express?
Go buy a decent power supply for $18.99 and get the RX 480!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139026&ignorebbr=1


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 10, 2016)

The computer in question has a proprietary psu. I am limited to PCIE power.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 10, 2016)

So how tiny is the case, MB and PSU?  If it's a pre built a model number would help.


----------



## Static~Charge (Dec 10, 2016)

Ungari said:


> So basically, you are confined to cards that only run off the PCI Express?
> Go buy a decent power supply for $18.99 and get the RX 480!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139026&ignorebbr=1



The OP said in post #16 that his PC has a proprietary 320W power supply with no 6-pin PCI Express power cable. He can't replace it with a standard ATX power supply.

There _are_ some PCI Express power adapters available:

Molex to 6-pin -- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007NMSUUA/?tag=tec06d-20

SATA to 6-pin -- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005NJXY7O/?tag=tec06d-20

With only 320 watts available though, I don't know if using one of these would be such a good idea. Your PC just doesn't have much power to spare.

With only the PCI-E x16 slot's power, that EVGA GTX 1050 Ti card looks like your best bet.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

@Static~Charge 
I read his posts and I don't how you could draw such a conclusion from such little info.

@AntDeek 
It would be helpful for the community if you filled in your complete system specs.
For instance, hertz asked about a model number for your chassis, the form factor and size of the mainboard, and if was from a system builder.
These things will help us figure out how to replace the PSU, if possible, giving you options.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2016)

For that system,  a 1060,  period.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 10, 2016)

Ungari said:


> @Static~Charge
> I read his posts and I don't how you could draw such a conclusion from such little info.
> 
> @AntDeek
> ...


I dont think you read the 1st post when the OP said, (minus 6pin). If it took you over 10 posts to understand no 6pin, I think you need to adjust your glasses. 

Even I understood the OP on the 1st post and I have the thick a$$ glasses.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

johnspack said:


> For that system,  a 1060,  period.



Yes. It's so obvious I don't know why I didn't think of this before!



yotano211 said:


> I dont think you read the 1st post when the OP said, (minus 6pin). If it took you over 10 posts to understand no 6pin, I think you need to adjust your glasses.
> 
> Even I understood the OP on the 1st post and I have the thick a$$ glasses.



Yes, the title of the thread should have been "What is the best version of PSU"?.


----------



## Nokiron (Dec 10, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Yes, the title of the thread should have been "What is the best version of PSU"?.


Not if its proprietary. Geez dude.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

Just because it is proprietary does NOT mean there isn't a workaround to replace it, particularly since judging from his listed components it isn't that old.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2016)

I put the EVGA GTX 1050 ti OC in my htpc. Its a single fan, small, quiet, and over clocked. Bought on sale. Actually games pretty well sense the TV is 720. But primary use is Sling, Hulu, Net flicks, Kodi


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 10, 2016)

*Ungari*
All you have done in this thread is try to push the OP to buy a AMD Card when he Specified Nvidia
You even sugested he change his proprioty PSU for a Standard ATX psu just So you can AGAIN PUSH FOR YOUR CHOICE OF CARD
The OP does not need help such as you PUSH!!!
CHILL OUT


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 10, 2016)

So, the new question stands. RX460 with FreeSync (more input lag) on my 4k display, or go with the 1050ti for better raw performance?


----------



## Smanci (Dec 10, 2016)

1050Ti is clearly the better choice. How much do you value low noise levels?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 10, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> So, the new question stands. RX460 with FreeSync (more input lag) on my 4k display, or go with the 1050ti for better raw performance?



 1050 TI


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2016)

IMO The best version of the 1050Ti *(which is topic of this thread)* is whatever has the best warranty.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> *Ungari*
> All you have done in this thread is try to push the OP to buy a AMD Card when he Specified Nvidia
> You even sugested he change his proprioty PSU for a Standard ATX psu just So you can AGAIN PUSH FOR YOUR CHOICE OF CARD
> The OP does not need help such as you PUSH!!!
> CHILL OUT



I suggest the RX 480 because it's only $20 more, and it makes more sense upgrading from a GTX 950.
If the OP could find a GTX 1060 for a comparable price that would be good also, however would once again be confronted with the PSU issue.
Now since OP does not want to give full system specs, there is no way anyone can suggest a fix to allow these upgrades by replacing the PSU.

However, I have one final suggestion which I'm pretty sure will be ignored as well:

OP, since you stated you have a Molex connector, if you test to see if it is 12v and that the wires are standard you can run the RX 480 or GTX 1060 using a Molex Adapter.
https://www.amazon.com/molex-8-pin-adapter/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:molex to 8 pin adapter&tag=tec06d-20

Since we have members posting that have nothing to offer other than criticism of my suggestions, and Thanking others that also bring nothing useful to this discussion, I will say "Best Wishes, and Good Luck!".


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 10, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I suggest the RX 480 because it's only $20 more


And don't forget you also 


Ungari said:


> So basically, you are confined to cards that only run off the PCI Express?
> Go buy a decent power supply for $18.99 and get the RX 480!


Thats $39 more and then he has to mod stuff to get it to fit
Your Still pushing a AMD Solution


Ungari said:


> OP, since you stated you have a Molex connector, if you test to see if it is 12v and that the wires are standard you can run the RX 480 or GTX 1060 using a Molex Adapter.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> And don't forget you also
> 
> Thats $39 more and then he has to mod stuff to get it to fit
> Your Still pushing a AMD Solution



Yes, once again, if you can find a GTX 1060 for the same or lower cost I will suggest that card too, in fact I did, if you re-read my post.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Yes, once again, if you can find a GTX 1060 for the same or lower cost I will suggest that card too.



I just went through this. I wanted a 1050 ti but the 1060 were so close in price. I needed a quiet card, cool for a very small case. End the end I picked the 1050 ti because it was finally on sale but the 1060 was temping


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

Jetster said:


> I just went through this. I wanted a 1050 ti but the 1060 were so close in price. I needed a quiet card, cool for a very small case. End the end I picked the 1050 ti because it was finally on sale but the 1060 was temping



I'm assuming you are talking about the 3GB VRAM 1060?
The RX 480 is only $20 more than the 1050Ti in question, but if OP wants to spend more for a less performing GTX 1060, that is of course his/her prerogative.


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2016)

I thought I wouldn't have to say it with my previous post, but once again, stay on topic.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you. Seems like there is an adaptor, the HP 6 pin to ATX adaptor that will let me use any PSU. Might go with a GTX 1060 since its better than the Rx480?


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Thank you. Seems like there is an adaptor, the HP 6 pin to ATX adaptor that will let me use any PSU. Might go with a GTX 1060 since its better than the Rx480?





> The RX 480 is only $20 more than the 1050Ti in question, but if OP wants to spend more for a less performing GTX 1060, that is of course his/her prerogative.



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/would-you-buy-gtx-1060-or-rx-480.224303/

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ver-improving-over-time-is-not-a-myth.228443/


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Might go with a GTX 1060 since its better than the Rx480?


That's not really what people have been saying at all. 480 is faster than the 1060 and now costs the same, if not less in some cases. I'd start being wary of your PSU at this point though.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 10, 2016)

I see. So what would be the best GPU for me (with a new PSU) at the around $200 range?


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> I see. So what would be the best GPU for me (with a new PSU) at the around $200 range?



@AntDeek
Looks like that dealie on the Power Color has Sold Out already. But keep an eye out as I've been shopping for a second card and have noticed a downward trend in prices, especially with these limited time sales. That was the second time in a week I saw special sales of the board partner 4GB models.

One thing to consider since you say you own a 4K FreeSync monitor, is that the Radeon RX 480 will let you run quite a few games at playable frames at 1440p Resolution.

I found several under $200, but I would watch and wait this coming week as I think there will be more dealies like that Power Color.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> I see. So what would be the best GPU for me (with a new PSU) at the around $200 range?



$200 for both the GPU and PSU?


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 11, 2016)

Separate.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 11, 2016)

I plan to buy this https://www.pny.com/geforce-gtx-1050-ti-4gb-xlr8-gaming-overclocked-edition?sku=VCGGTX1050T4XGPB-OC  to go with an  I7 in 3 months. (plan to use it with my e8400 though in the mean time). I only use pny products btw


----------



## Ungari (Dec 11, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> I see. So what would be the best GPU for me (with a new PSU) at the around $200 range?



This after Rebate is $179.
There is no better 4GB RX 480 on the market.
I own the 8GB version, and it has all the features of an Enthusiast high-tier card, including Dual BIOS Memory:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...02225&cm_re=4GB_RX_480-_-14-202-225-_-Product


----------



## Static~Charge (Dec 11, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Thank you. Seems like there is an adaptor, the HP 6 pin to ATX adaptor that will let me use any PSU. Might go with a GTX 1060 since its better than the Rx480?



One note about the PCI Express power adapter: Just because you are able to use an adapter doesn't mean that your PSU has enough spare wattage to support the video card under load. Read this article for the details, then check your power supply's label for its maximum effective power output.



AntDeek said:


> I see. So what would be the best GPU for me (with a new PSU) at the around $200 range?



Earlier, you said that your PC has a proprietary PSU. Without knowing the brand/model of your PC, it's impossible to suggest a replacement PSU (assuming that one even exists...).


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 11, 2016)

I was thinking out of the case for the PSU but without knowing if the MB has an ATX 24 pin connector to use an adapter so the second PSU could power on.

The computer is probably a HP.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 11, 2016)

I previously suggested a 430w PSU based on the specs you posted, but that sale is over now.
Since most members seem to prefer more power than they need, and because someone has suggested you may not have enough juice to run the new card, here is a 500w PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=500w_power_supply-_-17-438-016-_-Product


----------



## Smanci (Dec 11, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I previously suggested a 430w PSU based on the specs you posted, but that sale is over now.
> Since most members seem to prefer more power than they need, and because someone has suggested you may not have enough juice to run the new card, here is a 500w PSU:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=500w_power_supply-_-17-438-016-_-Product



The chances are the built-in PSU is better than this junk.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 11, 2016)

Smanci said:


> The chances are the built-in PSU is better than this junk.



If you don't mind, tell us why, and also make another suggestion.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 11, 2016)

Smanci said:


> The chances are the built-in PSU is better than this junk.




OEM ( not the Best but usually cheapest Adequate for standard system probably round about 350w ).
V. a 80 PLUS Certified EVGA Suitable for an upgraded system Yeh


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 11, 2016)

Smanci said:


> The chances are the built-in PSU is better than this junk.



Makes me curious what hardware (junk?) you have yourself....
You don't even make your own system specs visible...


----------



## Nokiron (Dec 11, 2016)

Ungari said:


> If you don't mind, tell us why, and also make another suggestion.





dorsetknob said:


> OEM ( not the Best but usually cheapest Adequate for standard system probably round about 350w ).
> V. a 80 PLUS Certified EVGA Suitable for an upgraded system Yeh





P4-630 said:


> Makes me curious what hardware (junk?) you have yourself....
> You don't even make your own system specs visible...


Built-in/OEM powersupplies are usually made by either Delta, FSP or Seasonic. A basic EVGA would be a side-grade at best (Since it's made by HEC).

It might not be though, considering its proprietary but still.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 11, 2016)

Nokiron said:


> Built-in/OEM powersupplies are usually made by either Delta, FSP or Seasonic. A basic EVGA would be a side-grade at best (Since it's made by HEC).
> 
> It might not be though, considering its proprietary but still.



 I agree with this comment about power supplies in OEM machines. The last few OptiPlex small form factor's I've dealt with had both seasonic and FSP power supplies and although they were very low wattage they were also very high-quality and quite capable ...far from some of the junk power supplies you might find or might think you would find. Keep in mind if they put crap power supplies in these machines they have to service them so it's counterintuitive for them to put junk inside these machines ... it's a surprising balance between cost-effective production and cost effective service prediction


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 11, 2016)

The OEM PSU is a 320 watt "chicony" psu. It will be changed to a cheaper non modular EVGA. 

At around the same price point (I have always chosen NVIDIA) would I be better off with an RX480 or a GTX 1060 3GB? I just want the most power for my limited budget and you guys are all a great help


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 11, 2016)

The rx 480 is the bigger bang for the buck.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 11, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> The rx 480 is the bigger bang for the buck.


 Why? I'm not doubting you pal haha I just like to know why? This is a lot of money lol


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 11, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Why? I'm not doubting you pal haha I just like to know why? This is a lot of money lol


the rx 470 or 480 gets better performance for your money.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 11, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> The OEM PSU is a 320 watt "chicony" psu. It will be changed to a cheaper non modular EVGA.
> 
> At around the same price point (I have always chosen NVIDIA) would I be better off with an RX480 or a GTX 1060 3GB? I just want the most power for my limited budget and you guys are all a great help



Check out some reviews about these cards and compare them for yourself and then decide!!


----------



## Smanci (Dec 11, 2016)

Ungari said:


> If you don't mind, tell us why, and also make another suggestion.



Was already pointed out there, but from quality perspective it's a sidegrade at best, compared to common OEM units. Sure, some extra watts there but on an ancient platform, low-quality internals, and all-round as cheap as it gets-type of construction. With this hotter 80+ model, they removed some heatsinks that were there in the Bronze-rated sister unit, just for the sake of saving a few cents. The definition of planned obsolescence.

Although it should work more than OK for an unimportant low-power office PC if not DOA, it's not something that should be paired with an overclocked RX 480. Please spend just a bit of extra on S12 II unit that will outlive the whole system, or at the very least the 500B model.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 11, 2016)

@Smanci
Thanks for your explanation, I was hoping you would link to what you thought was best for the cost though.

@AntDeek
Nvidia should have called it a GTX 1055 because it's not just less VRAM, the 3GB version has cutdown CUDA from the 6GB 1060 making it a very deceptive naming convention.
I already posted a link comparing the 6GB 1060 to the 8GB RX 480, it would be really great if you would read the replies to your topic.
As P4-630 said, there are literally hundreds of reviews on GFX perfomance, and several on this site.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Dec 11, 2016)

Excuse me AntDeek, just want to share: I second *Nokiron*, *jboydgolfer* and *Smanci*. I am using a pre-built HP, it uses a Delta powersupply. So yeah, OEM PSUs doesn't mean junk.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 12, 2016)

A Free one!


----------

